# Chirping noise in engine



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Sigh... Ok........ So. I have this squeaky chirping noise in my engine I don't know where it's coming from ive already had parts replaced from my dealer, new tensioner, new belt, and water pump... And still the noise continues.. My dealership can't find it I can't find it, they tell me whenever it happens constantly just come to the dealer so they can look at it again... It's only happening now when I back up. Sometimes at start up.. Other than that it doesn't. DOES ANYONE HAVE THIS ISSUE?????


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

M/T or AUTO?


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Auto


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

How about a audio clip.....diagnosing noises off of description seldom works.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Another guess that noise .. OH Googly !


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

https://youtu.be/7a0ZkNr-m6o


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

http://youtu.be/wrcncxBVwM4


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Those are old vids but still the same noise I'm hearing... The best I can do


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jontes said:


> http://youtu.be/wrcncxBVwM4


Sounds like a belt slip to me. Possibly due to contamination on the pulleys. Toward the end, the sound goes away and the engine changes note - I suspect the A/C compressor turned off which put a lot less stress on the belt.


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Well your opinion is a **** of a lot better than the dealership's.. It makes sense.. But i just don't know with my dealership honestly they need look into this more than what they already did.. And they won't look at it again unless it's constantly doing it


----------



## justinalbs (Feb 14, 2014)

I had a chirp. At idle and only at full temp. Drove me insane. Was water pump pulley. Dealer replaced wp chirp gone.


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Mine was also replaced along with the belt and tensioner but still makes the noise it's really irritating


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

A/C compressor was replace but noise is still going... This is getting ridiculous


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

When I had a squeal from the water pump, I could _*very slowly*_ unscrew the coolant reservoir cap and the pitch would change. Not completely go away, but change in relation to the cap releasing pressure. That's one way to tell if it's the water pump pulley.

The more likely thing is a dirty belt. Have you sprayed WD40 or any kind of lubricant on the belt while it's running? If the sound goes away when sprayed then it is a definite issue with the belt slipping on one of the pulleys.

Disclaimer: if you do any of this, I take no responsibility for you getting injured in any way.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

brian v said:


> Another guess that noise .. OH Googly !


I completely take credit for the creation of such a wonderful game  
haha you guys are awesome!


I saw the video and it is definitely from the belt drive. I had a similar issue. I could trace mine by ear to the tension pulley. I confirmed it by replacing it  But seriously, I could actually feel the sound vibrations on the pulley when I firmly press my fingers against it. You could spray some water on the belt when it's making the noise, and if the noise stops you need a new belt. If it persists, you need to check other pulleys. NickD also suggested you have other components checked whilst your getting that looked it.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...injectors.html#/forumsite/20578/topics/116618


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

iedgar10 said:


> I could trace mine by ear to the tension pulley. I confirmed it by replacing it


I'm glad that worked for you, but just keep in mind that if something is going on anywhere in the belt drive, the changing tension will show up in the tensioner. 

Something you can try to do is shut off the engine, slip the belt off, and then spin each pulley by hand. Look for any unevenness in the spin or any "rumble".


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I started getting the same noise under the same conditions a few months ago. It comes and goes, glad to finally have an idea what it is. Never bothered taking it in since the dealer would certainly be unable to replicate.

Out of curiosity how many miles on your Cruze?


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Just hit 21k yesterday when I got the ac compressor replaced I was told from my dealership that the noise was gone... Which it wasn't.. When I got home I put the car in park, turned on the ac climate control and I can hear the change in the engine and then came along the chirping squeaky noise again... I don't know what else to do here or what the dealership can do but I'm just going to keep taking it back til it's fix and gone


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Update: sprayed WD40 on belt and ran car for ten minutes didn't hear the chirping or squeaky sound...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a constant chirp as well, dealer replaced water pump and the birds went away..... I also went back to my stock airbox from Injen 2nd gen intake as well so who knows. good luck


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ or that lol. nice!


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Update: noise is back -_-


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Jontes said:


> Update: noise is back -_-


If your sprayed wd40 on your belt and the noise went away and after some time the noise came back, we're left to assume the wd40 dried off the belt and so your noise is back. Change your belt, again. And when you get if changed, get the rest of the pulleys checked for tension or anything else that could be damaging your belt.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

iedgar10 said:


> Change your belt, again.


Use a good quality belt. (With my old car, I've had great luck with Goodyear.) I'd clean the pulleys as well.


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

I just had the belt replaced like 2 months ago since I've had the car in December the following got replaced:
Belt 
Tensioner 
A/C compresser 
Water pump 
And today just got the tensioner replaced again and the noise is STILL there... I can't express how I feel about this situation anymore it's driving me crazy.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone else on the forum had a chirping noise and it turned out to be a loose spark plug.


----------



## justinalbs (Feb 14, 2014)

There is a very recent thread where the engine chirp was from a loose plug.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jontes said:


> I just had the belt replaced like 2 months ago since I've had the car in December the following got replaced:
> Belt
> Tensioner
> A/C compresser
> ...


Hi Jontes,

We recognize this is upsetting and we're sorry this noise has gone unresolved. We're happy to touch base with your dealership to further discuss your concerns and work toward a resolution. Just PM us your VIN and full contact information if we can be of assistance.

Thanks,
Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

ace2123 said:


> Someone else on the forum had a chirping noise and it turned out to be a loose spark plug.


Can you link me to that forum please


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Jontes said:
> 
> 
> > I just had the belt replaced like 2 months ago since I've had the car in December the following got replaced:
> ...


Thank you amber I will send you my vin asap


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

You know gates makes some belts with I think graphite in the rubber, I forget what they call them but my minivan is a chirper and that belt all but stopped it, and my motorhome is also a chirper and it's because the guy that owned it before me lived on a island surrounded by salt water and all the pulleys have microscopic pores from the pits caused by the rust and the gates no chirp belt didn't help--are you in a rusty area ?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jontes said:


> Can you link me to that forum please


Engine chirping


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

ChevyGuy beat me to it.


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

I had a engine chirp noise about a week after installing new spark plugs. I work at a Chevy dealership so on lunch a service advisor buddy of mine helped me regap my spark plugs. One of them was loose, I also checked the inside of the coil pack boots and two of the four springs weren't completely straight. The two springs were stuck right on the edge of the inside of the boot so I took a screwdriver and got them unstuck and sticking straight out. Once the plugs were regapped and tightened I haven't heard a chirp since. I highly advise checking your plugs, you need a T30 male bit to take the coil pack off and some sort of 5/8" spark plug wrench or 6" extension deep socket 5/8" to tighten them or take out and check your gaps as well but that's a different story. Make sure you unplug the coil pack first, simply pull orange tab out (not completely) then use the push down tab to pull out electric connector connecting it together again when finished. It took all of 10 minutes to do and haven't heard a chirp since. Make sure you get those springs sticking straight out, you'll know what I'm talking about unless all four are stuck. There is a hole they come out of in order to reach the spark plugs and sometimes they get stuck on the inner edge of the hole not coming all the way out. Make them come out with a screwdriver it takes little to no force.


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

im super late to getting back to this for updating, but just to let you guys know the noise is now GONE. its been maybe 2 months now 

cause: intake manifold; a valve was missing inside of it causing so much air coming in it and producing a squeak/chirp noise. 
intake manifold was replaced with new one.


----------



## wilsonauto (May 5, 2017)

im having the same noise on a 2011 cruze already replaced waterpump belt belt tensioner alternator and ballancer with no change checked pcv system for fail in valve cover to no avail im at wits end currently waiting for a/c compressor then ill try belts with less tension it seems as if when we physically hold tension off the belt by placing the reverse torques socket with ratchet as if removing belt the noise goes away so its related ..... I will not stop until i fix this noise for my customer


----------



## Usbrowns (Nov 2, 2019)

Our 2014 Cruze had a chirping noise coming from the crank seal when the engine warmed up. We were also getting diagnostic codes for a bad MAP sensor. Turns out the PCV was bad. This was evidenced by a 10 inHg vacuum reading at the dipstick port. The PCV is integrated into the valve cover so we replaced the valve cover and PCV. The vacuum reading on the crankcase dropped to near 0 inHg and the crank seal is as quiet as new. We’re gonna watch for a leak at the front crank seal; however, for now all seems good.

BTW, you don’t need a vacuum guage to test this issue. If the noise disappears when you pull the dipstick that is a good indicator that the PCV is not working properly.


----------

